# Guys, I need some ammo on the Suns



## Chasemeifucan (Jun 27, 2003)

I have been arguing furiously with a co-worker who is telling me the Suns are no better with or without Stoudemire than the Mavs. I've used literally every argument in the book and this clown can't seem to get it through his head. Do you all have any quotes, articles, other arguments that will help me put this guy in his place? Thanks for the help.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Without Amare, no way. The main answer for Phoenix would center around three things:

1) If Amare is still dominant inside, who will Dallas answer with. Can Dallas' changes stop Amare? Dampier is too slow, Dirk is too slow...can Diop guard Amare? If it's not one guy to guard him, who can they double off of (hint: Diaw). If they choose to double, can the Suns new shooters stick the shot? I'd say Bell, Jones and Barbosa will, or even if they didn't it'll still be better than what Q did (not a personal knock on Q, but he was lackluster in the playoffs).

2) Shawn Marion has historically done well guarding Dirk. Can Dirk take him inside this year and make Phoenix adjust? If they can somehow force Phoenix to double, they can destroy them with open shots for guys like Stackhouse and Howard who sometimes struggle to shoot consistently when covered. 

3) Historically no answer for Steve Nash, but then again who does? 

The main answer for Dallas would have to be that they have an identity this year. Last year they were a tweener team, ran sometimes and slowed it down sometimes. They had little continuity in the game due to the coach transition. This year, they have identified themselves as a much slower team. They, in fact, have the least possessions per game in the NBA. This means that they know how to control pace, but can they inflict the pace they want on the Suns? There isn't much to predict here. These are in essence two teams that have never met. The new Suns with Amare have never met the new Dallas. Mavs will need to prove in postseason that they can get contributions from guys like Devin Harris and Marquis Daniels on the big stage. The new Suns in Bell and Diaw and Leandro (since in essence he's a new player this year) and Jones need to do the same for Phoenix. There's too many variables to be able to predict, other than the fact that it will be one damn amazing series to watch. Just my thoughts.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Just find a guy who knows either the Spurs or Pistons to put him in his place. You might not win, but he won't either.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Tell him how we played first game of the yr with a new team and had em on the ropes by 17. Yes, we ****ed up but we were without Amare and still were in it. And also mention the last time we played em with like 6 players, other guys injured not including Amare we stayed with em again.

I want to see us face them now, when we have everyone but Amare than with him.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Just tell him the Mavs are a bunch of whining, flopping *****es and amare would knock the **** out of any one of them. It will make you feel good. Or just knock out your co-worker that will feel good too


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

You should send him a video of last years series, game 6 with Nash throwing a dagger in there hearts.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

sunsaz said:


> Just find a guy who knows either the Spurs or Pistons to put him in his place. You might not win, but he won't either.



I like this one.


----------



## Chasemeifucan (Jun 27, 2003)

Anybody have any footage. I want to see the video where Dirk starts screaming at his players after Nash hit that shot.


----------

